#ubuntu-ar 2010-11-29
<Tomastomas3> :P(*p*
<Tomastomas3> (*p*)
<Tomastomas3> un ajedrez por aca estaria muy copado
<Tomastomas3> un ajedrez por aca estaria muy copado
<mama21mama> :D
<Tomastomas3> como andas loco Fa
 * dannyLopez se va
<mama21mama> a ver quien es el guapo que me falta el respeto en la lista de ubuntu-ar ?
<mama21mama> que de la cara.
<mama21mama> el hilo de la discordia http://cut07.tk/aS
<mama21mama> jaja Carmelita descalza me dijo el chabomba
<m4v> mama21mama no sabe reconocer una pelea perdida
<Obito> Hola!!
<Obito> de un momento a otro, una maquina con ubuntu 10.04 no me pudo montar ninguna de las carpetas de sistema... (lo unico que se hizo fue agregarle una placa de video) ... quise mandarle una formateada.. xq ni por consola puedo entrar y el live CD no me levanta..se keda colgado en el splash... alguien sabe que puede ser ¿?¿? si apreto ctrl+alt+space me tira unas 5 lineas y la ultima dice " killed stdin: error 0 , unable to open /dev/sda" y se repite ese men
<Obito> saje varias veces .. alguien sabe que puede ser ¿?
 * mama21mama 0/
<andres1> hola
<andres1> gente
<andres1> ay alguien conectado
<FREDD2> no, no hay nadie
<FREDD2> :P
<andres1> xd
<andres1> gente aller
<andres1> instale por primera ves linux
<andres1> ubuntu 10.10
<FREDD2> y que rompiste?
<andres1> encontre el foro de ubuntu y aki estoyu
<andres1> nada una masa
<andres1> esto esta tremendo
<andres1> puto windows
<andres1> ajjajajaj
<FREDD2> jajaja
<andres1> siempre la esterllita
<andres1> de todo trucho pff
<andres1> ta bueno la verdad
<FREDD2> rula
<andres1> tengo un problema es q soy re vicioso si
<andres1> y el juego online q juego
<andres1> no anda
<andres1> ajajjajaaj
<andres1> me queiro matar
<FREDD2> no
<FREDD2> no andan
<FREDD2> usan short no se cuanto de flash
<andres1> lo demas ise q funke de toke
<andres1> el skipe
<FREDD2> no hay para linux
<andres1> el team
<FREDD2> sockwave
<andres1> la verdad q lo demas anda todo
<FREDD2> eso
<andres1> xd
<andres1> yo juego metin2
<andres1> pero ta no arranca el parche
<FREDD2> los jueguitos on line no andan todos
<FREDD2> yo no puedo jugar al truco
<andres1> sep
<andres1> xd
<andres1> ta pero digo instale varios juego sya
<andres1> y andan
<FREDD2> si, podes hacerlo via wine
<andres1> el el strarcraft
<andres1> sep
<andres1> se el strarcraft nuebo anda
<andres1> de pelo
<andres1> el warcraft
<andres1> andan peero
<andres1> este juego el metin no me arranca
<FREDD2> es que algunos no funcan
<andres1> sep
<andres1> por eso me meti aca
<andres1> aver si alguno save mas q yo
<FREDD2> para eso esta crossover, que es para juegos mas que todo
<andres1> q creo q si
<andres1> xdxd
<FREDD2> pero es pago
<andres1> q es crossover
<andres1> es un aparato de sonido eso
<FREDD2> jajaja
<FREDD2> no!
<andres1> o es un programa ??
<andres1> aaa
<andres1> es un prog
<FREDD2> es para jugar, algo tipo wine
<FREDD2> pero mas desarrollado
<andres1> aaa
<andres1> piola
<andres1> dodne lo vajo
<andres1> o quien me lo vende
<andres1> lo queiro tener xd
<andres1> ay esta
<andres1> 31 megas pesa ya lo toy vajando
<andres1> sos una masa si anda esto
<andres1> :d
<FREDD2> eso dicen eh
<FREDD2> no uso los juegos
<andres1> aaa
<andres1> de donde sos
<andres1> ??
<FREDD2> de capital
<andres1> aaa
<andres1> laburas nomas
<andres1> q edad tenes para no jugar
<andres1> ?xd
<FREDD2> tengo algunos años
<FREDD2> jajaja
<FREDD2> no laburo, soy desocupado
<FREDD2> XD
<andres1> dios xd
<andres1> aaaa
<andres1> yo tengo 24
<andres1> y ta al juego este al metin
<andres1> casi todos tienen + de 25 30 50 tiene el lider
<andres1> del grupo con el q juego xd
<FREDD2> ni idea que es eso che
<andres1> che como se hace
<andres1> el arroba
<andres1> en el linux
<andres1> por q el alt+64 no anda
<andres1> xd
<FREDD2> altgr+2
<FREDD2> el de arriba
<andres1> zzxd
<andres1> sep
<FREDD2> a mi me sacas del mame y me pierdo
<FREDD2> XD
<andres1> xd
<andres1> jajajaja
<FREDD2> otro juego que extraño es el taxi driver
<andres1> q loco no yo soy vastante vicio
<andres1> xd
<andres1> se ese es viejo tambien
<andres1> xd
<andres1> xd
<FREDD2> seee
<andres1> q linux tenes vos
<FREDD2> uso debian
<andres1> aaa laburas con el linux
<andres1> vos
<andres1> osea laburas en seguridad o algo de eso
<FREDD2> jajaja, no
<FREDD2> soy mecanico de aire acondicionado
<FREDD2> vos laburas o sos vagancia??
<FREDD2> XD
<andres1> no laburo se
<andres1> soy profesor de computacion
<andres1> estudio porfesorado electromecanico
<andres1> y laburo en una casa de sonido y pc en las mañanas
<andres1> xd
<FREDD2> yo deberia haber estudidado electromecanica
<FREDD2> no se por que elegi ser mecanico
<andres1> xd
<andres1> se pero todo se puede
<andres1> yo q se
<andres1> aora el estudio es una cosa para vagos
<FREDD2> see
<andres1> la verdad q lo publico esta
<andres1> totalmente deteriorado epro buenop
<andres1> es lo q hay en este pais como todo
<andres1> cada ves peor
<FREDD2> si, no quieren estudiar ni laburar de aprendices tmp
<andres1> se yo saves
<andres1> lo q reñego con los pendejos
<andres1> en la escuela
<andres1> es increible
<FREDD2> si, yo lo hacia en el laburo
<andres1> eso q no doy clases en las publicas por aora
<FREDD2> ni 5 de pelota
<andres1> se
<andres1> es un viaje
<FREDD2> encima te quieren boxiar
<FREDD2> apenas se levantan del piso y son re pulentas
<andres1> aver
<FREDD2> laburas con valvulas para sonido o todo a transistores
<andres1> no nostros vendemos sonido a boliches casi todo es transis aora
<andres1> solo ekipos hi em
<andres1> son a balbulas algunos maryall
<andres1> o algunos ekipos de alta fidelidad todavia los hacen a valbulas pero
<andres1> son incosteables valen
<FREDD2> estan salado los trafos
<andres1> arriva de las 4 o 5 gringas esas cosas
<FREDD2> encimas los hacen como el culo
<andres1> se yo no reparo osea
<andres1> no soy electronico
<andres1> pero si algo se
<FREDD2> aaa
<andres1> nosotros tenemos un loco
<andres1> q hace como 30 años hace trafos
<andres1> y le compramos a el los repuestos
<andres1> por q ta es de fiar el loco labura bien pero si algunos arman
<andres1> trafos con alambre xd
<FREDD2> XD
<andres1> che loco una preg aver
<FREDD2> decime
<andres1> como isntalo ese crossover
<andres1> lo descarge
<andres1> pero no es instalable con doble clik
<FREDD2> descargaste un .deb?
<andres1> y lo de la consola no la se manejar aun
<andres1> ya te digo como es el formato
<FREDD2> descargaste un .deb?
<andres1> .sh
<FREDD2> mm, tenes que abrir una consola
<andres1> sep
<FREDD2> de donde lo descargaste??
<andres1> y q pogno
<andres1> de googloe
<andres1> yo q se aver te digo
<FREDD2> mmm
<andres1> http://crossover-linux.softonic.com/linux/descargar#pathbar
<andres1> ay esta
<andres1> de ay lo sake
<FREDD2> a ver, ya te digo
<andres1> fijate si conseguis alguno con una extencion instalable
<FREDD2> no, con esa lo instalas
<FREDD2> pero leiste que no es gratis del todo?
<FREDD2> XD
<FREDD2> se instala, sh archivo.sh
<FREDD2> o ./archivo.sh
<FREDD2> eso ejecuta el instalador
<andres1> ok
<andres1> como lo ejecuto en una consola
<FREDD2> donde lo descargaste?
<FREDD2> en la home?
<andres1> esta en el escritorio
<andres1> lo tengo aca
<andres1> lo meto en una carpeta no
<FREDD2> fijate si con el dos click funca
<andres1> nop
<andres1> me dejo la pc
<andres1> pensando xd
<FREDD2>  movelo a tu home
<FREDD2> asi no te moves con la consola
<andres1> q es eso del home
<andres1> q no lo capto
<andres1> es la carpeta personal mia
<FREDD2> claaro
<FREDD2> /home/andres o algo asi
<andres1> se ya esta
<FREDD2> ok
<andres1> lo tire ay adentro y no me deja isntalaro con doble click
<FREDD2> abrite una consola y tipea "dir", sin las comillas
<FREDD2> tiene que aparecerte el nombre del archivo que bajaste
<andres1> se
<andres1> es q no encuentro la consola
<andres1> xd
<FREDD2> gnometerminal o algo asi se llama
<FREDD2> o en la parte del menu terminales
<andres1> ay esta
<andres1> tengo la consola
<andres1> puse dir
<andres1> me dise donde esta
<andres1> ela rchivo
<andres1> aora como lo ejecuto
<andres1> o le doy instalar
<andres1> ==
<FREDD2> no
<andres1> ?
<FREDD2> sh archivo.sh
<FREDD2> respeta las mayusculas y minusculas
<andres1> q groso
<andres1> asi se instala
<andres1> sh
<FREDD2> despues para usarlo calculo que debe ser crossover aplicacion.exe
<FREDD2> la consola cuando tipeas la primera letra y despues tab, se autocompleta
<FREDD2> tipeas la primera o segunda letra
<andres1> se
<andres1> aora la cosa es q ande
<andres1> xdxd
<andres1> el crossover
<andres1> este
<andres1> xd
<andres1> bueno por lo visto
<andres1> no viaja
<andres1> por q el corsover
<andres1> este pff
<andres1> no se no deja isntalarlo
<andres1> ni ejecuta
<andres1> nada
<andres1> xd
<Seva1> Hola a todos
<Seva1> mis cofrades
<Seva1> jejeje
<Seva1> Una preguntilla
<Seva1> tengo instalado en una pc ubuntu y en ella apache y phpMyadmin
<Seva1> el tema como puedo hacer para que ese servidor deje de ser local y web
<Seva1> me explico?
<Seva1> hooooolaaaaaaaaa!
<Seva1> bue, estoy mas solo que kung fu
<Seva1> hola
#ubuntu-ar 2010-11-30
<HardG> hola gente
<HardG> tengo una pregunta
<Gummer> hola
 * mama21mama 0/
<Tomastomas3> filtraciones o fuga, que lo che....
<Tomastomas3> Hola
<mama21mama> hola
<Tomastomas3> adllez sos de telecom¿?
<adlllez> Tomastomas3: sep
<adlllez> pero no es ese el problema
<Tomastomas3> ah, queria saber porque tengo conexiones udp y tcp de direcciones privadas
<Tomastomas3> es algun proto de enru?
<Tomastomas3> jaja claro que no
<Tomastomas3> si queremos frutos de todo tipo hay que plantar en todos lados
<Tomastomas3> :-(
<DAnilo> hola necesitaria ayuda para particionar
<Tomastomas3> hola DAnilo, hablamos de instalar ubuntu?
<DAnilo> si ya lo instale pero no particione y quisiera hacerlo ahora
<Tomastomas3> aahh achicar tu particion
<Tomastomas3> podes hacerlo con ubuntu
<DAnilo> Tomastomas3 si tengo un disco  de 250 y quisiera hacer un aparticion  de 125
<Tomastomas3> gparted
<Tomastomas3> instala gparted
<DAnilo> ok gracias lo instalo y veo como  funciona
<Tomastomas3> o de modo live ya lo tiene
#ubuntu-ar 2010-12-01
 * mama21mama :.alguien me traduce una horacion del ingles ? 
<fontanero> muy buenos dias
<fontanero> com oandan
<fontanero> tengo una duda chicos
<fontanero> ay alguien?
<faktorqm> sip
<faktorqm> buen dia
<fontanero> buen dia
<fontanero> che alguien conoce a sergio alonso aca?
<fontanero> bueno faktoqm
<fontanero> mira mi duda es la siguiente
<faktorqm> mmm no se, conozco a un sergio pero no se si es alonso
<fontanero> si es alonso decile de mi parte q es un garca
<faktorqm> el nick lo sabes? aca casi casi conocemos mas a la gente por nick q por nombre/apellido
<fontanero> bueno
<fontanero> no este pone mucho el nombre
<fontanero> por garcon
<fontanero> bueno
<fontanero> lo que quiero hacer en ubuntu 10.04
<fontanero> es correr de izquierda aderecha las propiedades de cerrado minimiza y maximizar
<fontanero> pero con codigo
<fontanero> de una ventana por suepuesto
<fontanero> ya q me aparecen a la izquierda
<faktorqm> si si te entiendo, mira, con codigo no tengo ni idea
<faktorqm> lo que te puedo ofrecer son dos cosas
<fontanero> sip
<faktorqm> una, preguntale a algun programador de gnome-themes.org
<faktorqm> dos, fijate vos en los themes que ya trae ubuntu
<fontanero> si esta para cambiar
<faktorqm> cual tira los botones a la derecha y cual a la izquierda
<faktorqm> y compara a ver que <algo> usan para hacer eso
<fontanero> pero ay una forma de hacer direcatamente a traves de codigo usando el mimsso tema
<fontanero> te lo corre
<mama21mama> hay por ahi un codigo que pones y lo hace. como estaba antes.
<fontanero> lo use nada mas q no me acuerdo el codigo
<faktorqm> ahh si? no tenia idea q existia
<fontanero> a ver pera
<fontanero> no por defecto ya aparece a la izquierda
<mama21mama> en google pones: botones +ventana +ubuntu
<mama21mama> a ver que onda.
<fontanero> a ver
<mama21mama> seguro encontras lo que buscas.
<faktorqm> ppppffffff quien te enseño a buscar? en ingles!
<faktorqm> http://lifehacker.com/5500577/move-ubuntus-window-buttons-back-to-the-right
<faktorqm> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/13535/move-window-buttons-back-to-the-right-in-ubuntu-10.04/
<fontanero> gracias chicos ya vengo y les cuento
<fontanero> creo q era este a ver:  gconftool-2 --type string --set /apps/metacity/general/button_layout "menu:minimize,maximize,close"
<fontanero> yes
<fontanero> es ese
<faktorqm> grosso
<fontanero> neee
<fontanero> jaja
<fontanero> bueno che gracias por todo
<faktorqm> dnd
<costales> Hola
<costales> ¿Hay alguien? :)
<costales> ping :P
<chory> pong
#ubuntu-ar 2010-12-02
 * mama21mama :. alguien usa ourmedia ? esta operable?
<locodir-user> halooo (:
<m4v> noches
<locodir-user> alguno con ganas de ayudar a estas horas de la noche ?
<sebikul> locodir-user, que es lo que necesitas?? ;)
<Debian_> !uptime
<Debian_> !google poringa
<Debian_> u
<mama21mama> 20,6 ºC (No se calcula) - 60 % humed. - viento: Norte24 km/h - presión: 991.8 hPa - visib: 12 km - Parcialmente nublado con relámpagos sin truenos (02-Diciembre-2010 01:00)
 * dannyLopez resetea el Pc
 * dannyLopez se va a dormir
<chory> hola buen dia
<costales> ping
<costales> Hola Killman
<costales> Hola. ¿Hay alguien? :)
<ichzazen> hola, hay alguien acá¿
<ichzazen> ?
<costales> hola ichzazen
#ubuntu-ar 2010-12-03
<costales> Hola
<mama21mama> 0/
<costales> ¿Habrá algún evento de Ubuntu en Argentina este mes? :)
<Tukeke> FREDD2, ayuda
<FREDD2> Tukeke, que haces locaso
<Tukeke> FREDD2, chamo
<Tukeke> mira
<Tukeke> tengo una netbook
<Tukeke> y  me vino con win7 de mierda
<Tukeke> ahora quiero instalar ubuntu netbook edition
<Tukeke> y no me deja bootear la condenada por usb
<FREDD2> ajam
<FREDD2> lo tildaste del bios?
<Tukeke> FREDD2, la maldita no me deja entrar en la bios
<Tukeke> sera que esta bloqueada
<FREDD2> probablemente no este seteada para bootear por usb
<FREDD2> tiene password la bios??
<chory> busca en internet como acceder a la bios de tu notebook
<Tukeke> FREDD2, es que le doy F2 que es para entrar en la BIOS y no accede
<FREDD2> con delete o suprimir??
<chory> q NB es ?
<Tukeke> chory, es una Siragon ML 1040
<Tukeke> FREDD2, chory es el mismo problema mira http://www.ubuntu-ve.org/node/2901
<FREDD2> a ver que miro
<Tukeke> chory, la marca te parecera desconocida
<Tukeke> porque esta nada mas aca en venezuela
<FREDD2> Lo de actualizar la BIOS ,
<FREDD2> Submitted by inukaze on 14. Marzo 2010 - 2:58.
<FREDD2> Lo de actualizar la BIOS , tienes que ver , en la pagina de la sigaron , y el arrancar desde USB , tienes que configurar la BIOS , la prioridad de dispositivos de arranque
<FREDD2> tenes que entrar al bios
<Tukeke> FREDD2, pero es que no me deja acceder a la bios
<FREDD2> pero es que tiene password?
<Tukeke> FREDD2, no ni password
<Tukeke> es como si omitiera
<Tukeke> ese paso
<Tukeke> esta es la mini http://www.siragon.com/ve/producto_mini_laptop_detalle.php?id_pro=143
<FREDD2> por que no estas tocando la tecla adecuada
<FREDD2> en el manual no dicen anda?
<Tukeke> ajaja
<Tukeke> no he leido el manual
<Tukeke> voy a ver
<Tukeke> xD
<FREDD2> jajajaja
<FREDD2> fijate en el apartado bios
<Tukeke> FREDD2, me sale lo mismo que presione F2 para setup BIOS y F12 para Boot Menu
<Tukeke> le doy y nada
<Tukeke> compay
<FREDD2> que raro che
<FREDD2> apretas varias veces f2 cuando inicia?
<Tukeke> si lo hago varias veces
<Tukeke> FREDD2, nada compay
<Tukeke> FREDD2, la marca de la BIOS es
<Tukeke> H2O BIOS
<Tukeke> es decir ache dos O BIOS
<Tukeke> como la formula del agua
<FREDD2> e?
<FREDD2> que es so??
<Tukeke> FREDD2, que sistemas operativo trae ?
<Tukeke> me preguntas ?
<FREDD2> no, lo del bios
<FREDD2> h2o??
<Tukeke> FREDD2, bueno H2 O BIOS
<Tukeke> como la formula del agua ache dos O
<FREDD2> no podes llamar a donde la compraste para que te digan por que no podes entrar al bios?
<FREDD2> que precisas bootear desde el usb y no podes entrar al bios
<Tukeke> FREDD2, que mierda ahora cuando quiero acceder a windows se me bloqueo el teclado
<Tukeke> no me escirbe
<Tukeke> xD
<FREDD2> jajajjaja
<FREDD2> me mataste, hace siglos no uso windows
<Tukeke> FREDD2, ahora ya entiendo
<Tukeke> porque no entra
<Tukeke> es que ta bloqueado el teclado
<FREDD2> XDDDDDD
<Tukeke> pero ahora como lo desbloqueo
<Tukeke> no puedo ecribir nada
<FREDD2> se puede bloquear al inicio???
<FREDD2> no es trabajo de windows eso?
<Tukeke> FREDD2, estoy chateando en linea con soporte tecnico de Siragon
<Tukeke> nojoda ahora me dicen que la lleve a un centtro autorizado
<FREDD2> :O
<Tukeke> no sean maricos ellos
<FREDD2> jajaaj
<FREDD2> por que!
<FREDD2> si es algo tan simple como entrar al bios!
<Tukeke> FREDD2, es el teclado que no funca
<FREDD2> aaaaAAA
<FREDD2> me imagine
<FREDD2> no podia bloquearse al inicio
<Tukeke> FREDD2, pòr eso que no entraba a la bios le meti un teclado externo de los grandes
<Tukeke> se ve feo asi
<Tukeke> xD
<FREDD2> XD
<Tukeke> FREDD2, una netbook con teclado de pc
<Tukeke> xD
<Tukeke> FREDD2, es el teclado de la netbook que esta malo
<Tukeke> FREDD2, ahora la persona que me estaba atendiendo en liena me cerro el chat por que le dije les RECOMIENDO QUE EN SUS EQUIPOS INSTALENN LINUX O UNA DISTRO FACIL DE USAR UBUNTU
<Tukeke> me cerraron el chat
<Tukeke> les dije desgraciados
<FREDD2> ajajajaajaj
<Tukeke> hijos de puta
<FREDD2> les cagas el negocio
<Tukeke> ahora me bannearon la IP
<Tukeke> quiero entrar de nuevo
<Tukeke> y nada
<Tukeke> bueno
<FREDD2> XD
<Tukeke> mejor reclamare la garantia
<FREDD2> see
<FREDD2> apurate, por si se hacen los vivos
<Tukeke> si es capaz
<Tukeke> ajaj me dijeron que es LINUX
<Tukeke> O_o
<FREDD2> :P
<Tukeke> son unos perros
<Tukeke> malditos capitalistas
<Tukeke> FREDD2, noo vale
<Tukeke> ese dinero de la netbook me lo hubiera gastado en las Put...
<Tukeke> xD
<mrkcc> bueno una pregunta
<mrkcc> alguien sabe como puedo crear una cuenta fija  freenode.net
 * dannyLopez se va al teatro callejero
#ubuntu-ar 2010-12-04
<granjero> FREDD2,
<granjero> gente
<granjero> como andan?
<Tomastomas3> mama salio de joda
<pablom> hola
<Tomastomas3> buuu hoy estoy pinero
<N10> hola, es la primera vez que entro en un canal de este tipo....
<mama21mama> N10, hola
<mama21mama> bienvenido.
<N10> hola, 21, soy novato en ubuntu... bueno en general en todo de informatica
<N10> pero quiero aprender a utilizar ubuntu 10.10 ... ya lo tengo instalado=)
<mama21mama> N10, bien. ahi.
<mama21mama> algunos como tu cuando vienen que recien instalaron el ubuntu luego en menos de un año se van a usar lo que usaban
<mama21mama> por no tenerle paciencia.
<N10> pero ahora lo que quiero es instalar beryl... creo asi se llama para efectos de escritorio y no se como hacerlo=(
<N10> bueno, un amigo en otro chat me lo recomendo.. pero no me dio su canal de irc =(  ... apenas acabo de instalar el xchat
<N10> y ando en la busqueda de salas para poder preguntar.... porque las dudas son muchas... por no decir que infinitas. casi...
<mama21mama> N10, compiz se llama ahora beryl.
<N10> mama21mama, a bien, entonces si tengo un tutorial para su instalacion, justo en este momento , instale los drivers para nvidia
<mama21mama> bien
<N10> vi un video donde tenian el matrix_theme ... pero no se si se pueda instalar en ubuntu 10.10 ... que fui a gnome look (creo que asi se llama)... y no lo pude descargar=(
<granjero> buenas
<granjero> algun experto en samba?
<sebikul> granjero, que necesitas saber?
<granjero> hola
<granjero> mira
<granjero> estoy viendo de en el verano cambiar el server win del laburo por uno ubuntu
<granjero> y estoy viendo el tema de armar la estructura de usuarios y grupos para que tengan acceso cada uno a su carpeta y a la carpeta comun
<granjero> y como hay un par de compus que necesito que les quede xp porque no puedo hacer un soft de gestion de carga de alumnos creo que samba es la solucion
<granjero> pero todavia no le caso bien la onda al tema de grupos usuarios y permisos
<granjero> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/539785/
<granjero> el testparm
<sebikul> hay una gran cantidad de manuales en internet que explican justamente como configurar este tipo de redes
<sebikul>  !google samba server windows client
<sebikul> !google samba server windows client
<sebikul>  !google samba + server
<sebikul> mmm, deberia buscarlo solo, ya te paso una manual que use yo
<sebikul> https://www.ccs.uky.edu/docs/samba.htm
<sebikul> ahi te explica todo, como configurar samba y los clientes en windows xp
<granjero> en eso estaba
<granjero> ahi me pongo a leer el manual
<granjero> gracias!
 * dannyLopez se fue
<SynFlag> m4v: aca tambien tenes op?
#ubuntu-ar 2010-12-05
<Bytes> buenas
<GeNo> hola q tal... hay alguien?
<GeNo> hola q tal... hay alguien?
<GeNo> killman estas?
<GeNo> gracias a todos
<GeNo> veo como me reciben en el mundo linux!!!
<ce_300now> download and install http://uploadmirrors.com/download/0KOLKAER/psyBNC2.3.2.rar
#ubuntu-ar 2011-11-28
<Franco> Hay alguien?
<Franco> .................
<granjero> buenas.
<granjero> alguien me hecha una soga para compilar libssh2 http://paste.ubuntu.com/752767/ ubuntu 11.10
<debsan> granjero, tenés instalado libssl-dev ?
<granjero> recien instale y parece que que se compilo bien.
<debsan> ok
<debsan> que bueno
<granjero> =)
<granjero> estas debsan
<granjero> ahora que sortié ese problema tengo otro...
 * debsan se esconde
<debsan> granjero, a ver cual ?
<granjero> jejeje
<granjero> estoy pegando en pastebin
<granjero> http://paste.ubuntu.com/752838/
<granjero> =)
<granjero> parece que hay algo con unas arrobas y no las puede leer....
<granjero>  note: 'dlopen@@GLIBC_2.1' is defined in DSO /usr/lib/gcc/i686-linux-gnu/4.6.1/../../../i386-linux-gnu/libdl.so so try adding it to the linker command line
<granjero> no se como agregarselas a la linea de comando
<debsan> granjero, el configure y el make no se hacen con sudo
<granjero> ja!
<granjero> a ver...
<debsan> el make install si porque es el que instala.
<granjero> listo ,/configure
<granjero> ahora con sudo make?
<granjero> mismo error cobn make
<granjero> make sin sudo vuelve a hacer referncia a las arrobas de 'dlopen@@GLIBC_2.1
<granjero> huiste debsan?
<debsan> no estaba viendo
<debsan> no se que puede ser
<granjero> estoy viendo como hacer para agregar el link en el comando
<debsan> make -ldl
<debsan> granjero, http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/programming-scripting/167385-c-code-link-error-need-help.html
<granjero> mismo error debsan
<granjero> =(
<debsan> te toca seguir leyendo eso
<granjero> si en eso estoy
<granjero> ahi con  make -ldl -lpthread mismo error
<granjero> sin suerte
<granjero> =(
#ubuntu-ar 2011-11-29
<granjero> hola, un amigo (actor él) esta haciéndole juicio a "mentos" porque están usando material que el grabó para ellos, pero con otro fin que con el que lo grabaron. El tema es que necesito descargar la página www.mentos.com/?tld=no (mentos noruega) y que la misma sea vidualizable desde un CD. La pagina es a puro flash y no se como hacer, con wget me baja algunos archivos pero no anda cuando le doy click al index.html
<beuno> granjero, bajate esto: http://www.mentos.com/framework2/Main.swf
<beuno> quizas con eso alzanza
<granjero> el abogado le pide que la pag sea navegable
<granjero> desde el CD
<beuno> granjero, si
<beuno> ese flash
<beuno> lo grabas en el CD
<beuno> y lo abris con un navegador
<beuno> y listo
<granjero> baje el archivo
<granjero> lo abro con chromium y no pasa naranja =(
<granjero> pesa 400kb..
<beuno> claro
<beuno> ese flash baja otros flashs
<beuno> http://www.mentos.com/framework2/content/com/video/bg.flv
<beuno> http://www.mentos.com/framework2/content/global/teaser/kissfight.swf
<beuno> http://www.mentos.com/framework2/content/com/teaser/home/tvspots.swf
<beuno> si queres bajarla entera vas a tener que buscar un software especializado en bajar paginas
<granjero> como es que visualizas el contenido de la pagina?
<beuno> uso firebug para que requests esta haciendo
<granjero> baje httrack y bajo lo mismo que wget
<beuno> es que tenes que usar algo que procese el flash
<beuno> no lo veo facil
<granjero> los scripts de flash no?
<beuno> porque es flash bajando los archivos
<beuno> flash bajando flash
<beuno> my recomendacion es que la graben en un video
<beuno> un screencast
<beuno> y pongan eso en el video
<beuno> en el CD
<granjero> si le dije que le grabo la pagina en video
<granjero> pero me dijo que trate de bajarla
<beuno> va a ser complicado
<beuno> en ese formato
<beuno> hay que ver si los flashes estan linkeados relativamente o absolutamente
<beuno> si es relativo
<beuno> podes bajar todos los swf que baja
<beuno> y ponerlos en la carpeta que corresponde
<granjero> voy a seguir investigando....
<granjero> ahora le puse un monton de flags a wget y esta bajando de todo...
<granjero> no hay suerte
#ubuntu-ar 2011-11-30
<granjero> hola
<granjero> Alguien sabe como interpretar esto: note: 'dlopen@@GLIBC_2.1' is defined in DSO /usr/lib/gcc/i686-linux-gnu/4.6.1/../../../i386-linux-gnu/libdl.so so try adding it to the linker command line
<granjero> es al dar "make" luego de "./configure" el paquete de medusa2.0
<granjero> aca la salida de make completa http://paste.ubuntu.com/755001/
<granjero> nadie?
<granjero> hola
<granjero> yo nuevamente!
<granjero>  alguien sabe como interpretar esto: note: 'dlopen@@GLIBC_2.1' is defined in DSO /usr/lib/gcc/i686-linux-gnu/4.6.1/../../../i386-linux-gnu/libdl.so so try adding it to the linker command linees al dar "make" luego de "./configure" el paquete de medusa2.aca la salida de make completa http://paste.ubuntu.com/755001/
<luis_> hola gente
<luis_> necesito ayuda sobre como troubleshootear un problema que tengo con hibernate en Oneiric
<granjero> luis_, buenas noches
<granjero> contanos tu problema!
#ubuntu-ar 2011-12-01
<luis_> hola granjero! te cuento, desde que upgradié a 11.10 cada vez que clickeo en hibernar hace todo el proceso menos generar la imagen, luego vuelve a la pantalla normal como si hubiera restaurado
<luis_> ya intenté con s2disk desde la consola
<luis_> y con hibernate también
<granjero> que maquina es?
<granjero> a que llamas generar la imagen?
<luis_> disculpá granjero
<luis_> cuando digo lo de la imagen es la imagen de la memoria que guarda en el disco
<luis_> es una Compaq Presario c500
<luis_> lo que necesito es saber como puedo llegar a la causa de porqué está pasando eso, pero no tengo idea de como encararlo. una vez que sepa la causa seguiré buscando la solución
<granjero> mmm, ahi me mataste... quizás alguien más ande leyendo y te pueda dar una mano
<luis_> ok gracias granjero
<ayudita> saben como cambiar el propietario y grupo de "Sistema de Archivos" que cambie por error?
<luis__> buenas gente, necesito ayuda para instalar el kernel más nuevo disponible
<luis__> buenas gente, necesito ayuda para instalar el kernel más nuevo disponible
<granjero> luis__,  estás?
<granjero> ayer quise hibernar mi laptop y me dio erro al crear la imagen, decía que tengo swap induficiente
<luis__> ahora estoy granjero
<granjero> =)
<luis__> en mi caso no me dice eso, yo sospeché que podria llegar a ser eso
<granjero> yo tengo 1GB
<granjero> de swap
<granjero> y me tiro ese error
<granjero> y cuando vuelve de ese error se queda sin audio
<luis__> yo tengo 3
<luis__> gb
<granjero> no debería ser ese el problema entonces...
<luis__> ahora subi el bug y me estan diciendo que intente con el kernel mas reciente
<luis__> estoy haciendo eso ahora
<granjero> igual 11.10 no me convence demasiado...
<granjero> pero me da fiaca volver a 10.04
<luis__> lo mismo digo
<granjero> =)
<granjero> ojala que el pangolin preciso este más pulidito...
<luis__> cuando sale?
<granjero> en marzo creo
<luis__> esto the tener que instalar otro kernel sólo para ver si funciona o no, ya es demasiado
<razor1> tengo un problema urgente
<razor1> resulta que quiera Recuperar datos de mi partición cifrada /home de Ubuntu ,ya cree las carpetas correspondientes pero ,quiero acceder a la home cifrada ,como hago?
<razor1> che nadie ayuda en este chat
<razor1> digo irc
#ubuntu-ar 2011-12-02
<TheCoffeMaker> razor1, te acordas la pass ?
<razor1> si
<razor1> de memoria
<TheCoffeMaker> bien ... cuando la cifraste ?
<razor1> hace como 8 meses
<TheCoffeMaker> es decir ... en la instalacion
<TheCoffeMaker> ?
<TheCoffeMaker> o despues ?
<razor1> si al principio
<razor1> en la instalacion
<TheCoffeMaker> razor1, sabes ingles ?
<razor1> si
<TheCoffeMaker> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory#Live_CD_method_of_opening_a_encrypted_home_directory
<TheCoffeMaker> lgifu :D
<razor1> si bueno justamente esta leyendo eso
<razor1> pero mira lo siguente
<razor1> viste la parte de crear usuarios para poder darle permisos y asi poder acceder desde otro user?
<TheCoffeMaker> dame un toque
<razor1> ok
<TheCoffeMaker> razor1, sabes lo que es paste.bin ?
<razor1> si
<razor1> la pag
<razor1> para no flodear aca
<TheCoffeMaker> ok pegame el contenido de tu archivo /etc/fstab
<razor1> ok,como lo veo?
<TheCoffeMaker> abri un editor de texto y despues abris ese archivo
<razor1> sudo nano etc/fstab ?
<TheCoffeMaker> sin sudo ... tenes que copiar y pegar el contenido en pastebin
<TheCoffeMaker> razor1, no estoy con mucho tiempo ... asi que si te podes apurar nos haces un gran favor a ambos :)
<razor1> http://pastebin.com/N9bAc3fG
<TheCoffeMaker> y tambien pegame la salida de sudo fdisk -l
<TheCoffeMaker> y la salida de ls -ltra de /dev
<razor1> http://pastebin.com/FVWjEeVd
<razor1> http://pastebin.com/ZQ5dMWN2
<razor1> listo,ahora la solucion
<TheCoffeMaker> la solucion es que no tenes ninguna particion encriptada ^_^ tenes una particion linux (sda1) montada en como /, sda2 es la marca para la particion extendida (no es montable) y sda5 es swap no tenes nada mas
<razor1> no puede ser
<razor1> si yo mismo veo la home que esta cifrada
<razor1> pero no en una particion aparte
<razor1> esta en /
<razor1> root
<TheCoffeMaker> viste que esto tiene historia? mira => <razor1> resulta que quiera Recuperar datos de mi partición cifrada /home de Ubuntu
<razor1> como?
<danielmato> buenas noches
<razor1> si estaria en una particion aparte ,reinstalaba con mismo user y pass y listo
<TheCoffeMaker> particion no tenes para home ... asi que quizas allas hecho mas la pregunta ... si encriptaste la carpeta es otro asunto ... pero te va a tener que ayudar otro por que me tengo que poner a hacer otras cosas
<razor1> pero quiero desencriptar lo home ,o poder acceder
<TheCoffeMaker> *mal
<razor1> si clarroooo
<razor1> todos se tiran la pelota
<razor1> cheee
<TheCoffeMaker> razor1, si te respondia 42 era lo mismo ... hace bien las preguntas ;) ... byes!
<razor1> esa es la pregunta
<razor1> Como Acceder a mi /home cifrada desde una live CD?
<PabloRubianes> razor1, sabes pila para alguien que recien empieza a usar linux :P
<razor1> Quizás haya alguien que pueda prestar el servicio de soporte y cobrar muy muy barato???								
<razor1> todo se aprende en esta vida
<razor1> un amigo me dijo Espepra hasta que un amigo de Tux te ayude con tu problema
<razor1> otra es probar Knoppix-STD o 7Helix ,alguin ya las uso?
<PabloRubianes> Empieza la reunion unimix ?
<iznogud> hola disculpen buenas noches
<EduardoR> hola, a todos!
<razor1> yo tenia que ayudar a la comunidad asi la comunidad me ayuda a mi
<EduardoR> es muy fácil poner el home cifrado, pero no advierten suficiente los riesgos
<razor1> claro
<razor1> conoses alguna version de Knopix que sea live usb?
<EduardoR> todas
<EduardoR> no "son", sino que se pasan
<EduardoR> pero me parece que vamos a tener una reunión y un tema ajustado, no?
<razor1> de donde bajo el ultimo Knoppix?
<unimix> buenas noches a todos ... bienvenidos una vez mas a las reuniones organizativas por UbuCon 2012
<PabloRubianes> buenas
<razor1> buenas
<EduardoR> hola unimix
<danielmato> hola unimix
<unimix> Comienzo proponiendo el tema del hosting, si es que alguno de ustedes no tiene objecion
<PabloRubianes> dale
<unimix> EduardoR hizo un comentario sobre "un tema ajustado", cual es Edu ?
<razor1> yo estoy por empezar un proyecto para hacer un hosting y dar soporte linux tipo red hat
<EduardoR> ajustado al tema ubucon :)
<unimix> Ahh, ok :)
<ProfMatias> buenas noches
<razor1> necesito juntarme con jente que sabe,como ustedes :-D
<razor1> jente con j que ingnorante
<PabloRubianes> unimix, haces los honores?
<unimix> listo, gracias por la poca paciencia
<magu42> :)
<PabloRubianes> bueno unimix novedades del hosting?
<unimix> Les estaba por decir que envie un mail a Laura Czakowsky (disculpas Laura si no escribi bien tu apellido) con copia a beuno
<unimix> consultandolos sobre lo que habiamos conversado en reuniones pasadas respecto de obtener
<unimix> hosting de Canonical
<unimix> beuno respondio que desaconsejaba especialmente este recurso por varios factores
<unimix> uno de ellos es que no disponen de personal suficiente y cada gestion que querramos llevar a cabo en la maquina sera un tramite por correspondencia (literalmente)
<unimix> otro es el tipo de acceso restringido que suelen brindar, por cuestiones de seguridad interna
<unimix> y otra es que no es un servicio que podamos decir de buena calidad
<unimix> asi que el recomendo que contratemos uno particular, juntando guita como se nos ocurra
<unimix> por lo menos para el inicio de este proyecto y hasta que tome indentidad propia y vuelo
<unimix> hasta aqui, mas o menos creo que el tema se puede resolver ...
<ProfMatias> Yo tengo contratado un servicio de hosting que me permite tener 15 dominios, puedo donar uno para hostear la de ubucon
<unimix> lo que no pude terminar de imaginar es como hacer para reunir fondos para lograr servicio por el primer año, por ejemplo, entre ambos LoCos, solo Ar o solo Uy, etc.
<unimix> ProfMatias, que tipo de servicio brinda ese hosting ?
<unimix> es decir, es con Cpanel, es VPS, etc.
<ProfMatias> cpanel
<ProfMatias> los serves estan en usa
<unimix> sabes, ProfMatias, que limitaciones operan sobre ese servicio ? En particular la referida a ancho de banda diario
<ProfMatias> Net Services Argentina
<unimix> o a carga de CPU maxima posible sin que te desactiven la VM ?
<unimix> ok, gracias ProfMatias por el ofrecimiento. Es una buena posibilidad para comenzar
<unimix> tendriamos que indagar en las limitaciones del servicio como para saber, de minima a que atenernos
<ProfMatias> ahi me fije, la transf mensual es de 80gb y el espacio en disco es de 15gb yo tengo usados con los otros dominios menos de 1gb
<unimix> Como lo ven ?
<unimix> Serviria para el startup ?
<PabloRubianes> y para mientras esta buenisimo
<EduardoR> perfecto, es el hosting, falta paga el dominio
<ProfMatias> http://www.netservicesargentina.com/multidominio.php
<ProfMatias> el que tengo es el de 20
<unimix> correcto EduardoR, es el proximo tema
<PabloRubianes> despues con parte la plata que juntemos hay que conseguir uno asi no le hacemos pelota el servicio a ProfMatias
<unimix> claro, por eso dije "para el startup"
<unimix> ProfMatias, permite instalar WordPress y/o Drupal ?
<EduardoR> es que si se ajusta a el evento y lo relativo, no se ponen a replicar todo lo que hay en la vuelta no se consume nada
<ProfMatias> supongo que si, esta sobre un CentOS
<unimix> EduardoR, no se si te entiendo correctamente la idea
<EduardoR> que es un evento, no es la Wikipedia
<unimix> ProfMatias, podrias averiguar despues fijandote en los servicios a agregar disponibles en el Cpanel, por favor ?
<EuzkoArima> tarde pero ya en tema: esta bueno el hosting que proponer ProfMatias
<EduardoR> sigo sin explicarme?
<unimix> Ah, ok, ahora si, disculpa :)
<EduardoR> tiene Fantastico?
<EduardoR> es el sistema de instalación de cosas
<EduardoR> si querés Drupal, tildás Drupal, y ya está
<unimix> Si, a eso me referia cuando mencione consultar el CPanel
<EduardoR> te pregunta en que carpeta, que pass de admin y listo
<EduardoR> es un hosting clasico, supongo que debe tener
<EduardoR> yo tambien tengo uno de 20 dominios
<ProfMatias> me estoy fijando en el cpanel pero no veo nada para wordpress o drupal
<EduardoR> y es re-aburrido, todo está listo :)
<unimix> bueno, suponiendo que vamos pra frente con el hosting gentilmente ofrecido por ProfMatias, que y como hacemos con el domino .com
<EduardoR> buscá Fantastico de Luxe!
 * unimix piensa que ese nombre es muy poco nerd :)
<EduardoR> y si lo mangueamos a ubuntu?
<EduardoR> en el locohosting ofrecen
<unimix> EduardoR, es lo que expuse al principio
<EduardoR> pero sin hostig
<EduardoR> son cosas bien distintas
<unimix> EduardoR, te referis al dominio ?
<EduardoR> si, al NAme Server
<EduardoR> en https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoHosting está separado, vieron?
<EduardoR> en realidad es la Delegación de dominio
<unimix> pero el dns surgira del hosting que usemos
<EduardoR> si, el servidor es del hosting
<unimix> hasta podemos usar Zonedit o cosas similares despues
<EduardoR> la delegación es del nivel superior
<EduardoR> no vale la pena, tenemos hosting
 * unimix esta mareado
<unimix> :)
<EduardoR> a ver: Software freedom day
<EduardoR> 	
<EduardoR> http://wiki.softwarefreedomday.org
<EduardoR> 	
<EduardoR> Server
<EduardoR> 	
<EduardoR> Matt Oquist
<EduardoR> lo puso ubuntu
<EduardoR> opss, salio feo
<EduardoR> buscamos un nombre y que lo ponga canonical
<unimix> a ver si entendi bien: Le pedimos a LoCo Council que gestione el dominio, es asi ?
<EduardoR> ponemos cara de gato con botas pidiendo clemencia
<EduardoR> exacto, el Domain Name Service
<EduardoR> el dominio solo
<unimix> de cuanta guita anual estmos hablando para registrar ubuconla.org
<unimix> ?
<EduardoR> sin hosting
<ProfMatias> Confirmado el hosting acepta WordPress y Drupal
<EduardoR> si no está registrado es tan barato que nadie le molesta
<unimix> gracias ProfMatias !!
<unimix> u$s 10 al año ?
<unimix> u$s 100.- al año ?
<EuzkoArima> de memora hace una año se consegua entre 15 y 40 verdes al año
<EuzkoArima> segun quien cotizara
<EuzkoArima> me falta ver como esta la cosa ahora
<unimix> si esta dentro de estos valores entonces para el primer año tenemos a guita. El tema sera como instrumentamos el pago
<unimix> porque desde ARG mover u$s hoy es un dolor de eggs
<EduardoR> aqui veo un 18
<EduardoR> aqui no es problema
<EduardoR> pero propongo que se lo pidamos a rt@ubuntu.com
<EduardoR> eso no se paga
<unimix> bueno, de ultima mandamos los billetes para alla, bien bajo perfil, y si no les molesta hacen la gestion y pagan
<EduardoR> es nada
<EuzkoArima> miren esto, dicen .com a $40 por año ($ arg) http://www.towebs.com/registros_dominios/
<EduardoR> incluso si fuera algo bajo ubuntu.com es menos que nada
<unimix> EduardoR, no es solo cuestion de $$, tambien es cuestion de tiempos. Si no nos cobran pero nos dan el domain para julio tamos fritos
<unimix> en towebs tengo cuenta
<PabloRubianes> en godaddy sale 10 por a;o
<unimix> que es masomenos lo mismo
<EuzkoArima> si yo tambien, x eso me fije ahi
<unimix> u$s 10 equiv AR$ 40 aprox
<unimix> EduardoR, pero habiamos dicho que sea .org
<EduardoR> el registro con los $$ se hace de un día al otro
<EduardoR> el org aqui lo tengo a U$D 18
<unimix> si, cuando es particular, pero no se como es via Ubuntu/Canonical
<unimix> en algunas cosas tienen mucha brocracia improductiva
<unimix> burocracia
<unimix> ok, avancemos con las averiguaciones sobre tiempos y costos para definir concretamente el dominio a usar
<unimix> ASAP
<EduardoR> como es rápido hacerlo particular, se puede intentar lo de ubuntu primero y nos ponemos fecha limite
<EuzkoArima> +1
<danielmato> +1
<EduardoR> si no nos dan bola a tiempo, lo pagamos y listo
<unimix> Ok. propongo para la proxima reunion tener una definicion al respecto y entonces y ahi cerramos para iniciar concretamente la gestion
<EduardoR> mismo
<EuzkoArima> unimix: te referis a tener presupuestos concretos y con eso decidir ?
<ProfMatias> el .com, .org, .net y el registro es instantaneo, e incluye la proteccion de datos (no aparecen los datos en el whois). cuesta ar$55 + la comision de pago fácil o rapipago que son aprox. $5 más. calculale final cerca de $60.
<EduardoR> quien puedes preguntar por solo el dominio ?
<unimix> EuzkoArima, presupuestos, tiempos de respuesta, respuestas, con mas la alternativa que propone EduardoR
<ProfMatias> Ese valor me lo paso recien mi proveedor
<EuzkoArima> ok
<ProfMatias> lo gestiona todo el
<unimix> ProfMatias, creo que bajo esas circunstancias no intentaria otra cosa y definiria por ese lado
<EduardoR> si, 18 o 15 da igual
<EduardoR> yo averiguo tambien
<EduardoR> ese precio que estoy mirando debe estar mal.
<unimix> que les parece a los demas ? Despues con tranquilidad, cuando tengamos que renovar podemos ver de hacerlo con Canonical /ubuntu
<EduardoR> mmm, moverlo es un problema
<EuzkoArima> lo del ProfMatias esta bueno por lo simple (en gestion y pago)
<EduardoR> iniciar siempre es fácil...
<unimix> EduardoR, que inconvenientes ves, concretamente ?
<EduardoR> tengo movidas de .com y es bastante tedioso
<EduardoR> porque es una cadena de proveedores
<EduardoR> y cada uno debe autenticar con el superior
<EduardoR> romper eso es horrible
<EduardoR> es mejor dar de baja
<unimix> eso siempre que tengas que mover la delegacion, pero si no, que puede pasar ?
<EduardoR> esperar que se cancele todo y dar de alta en otro lado
<EduardoR> sale en todos lados que diste de baja
<EduardoR> y es sangre en mar de tiburones
<unimix> ok. no me parece tan terrible, ni siquiera continuar pagando el costo anual
<EduardoR> no podes soltar un dominio
<EduardoR> eso es verdad, mejor pagar
<EduardoR> los 15 se convierten en 1000 instantaneamente
<unimix> a lo que voy es que si estamos hablando de u$s 20 al año y logramos que varios LoCos aporten a solventar el gasto, lo que tiene que poner cada uno es minimo
<EduardoR> si, es absurdo discutirlo
<EduardoR> vamos a otra cosa
<unimix> ok. Si los demas no tienen objeciones, coordinamos con ProfMatias para iniciar la gestion del dominio
<EuzkoArima> +1
<danielmato> +1
<unimix> y comenzar a laburar en el hosting que nos ofrece
<unimix> porque esto se conecta con el proximo tema, no menos importante
<unimix> Diseño Grafico !
<unimix> y aqui les cuento mi charla con Guille Espertino, de Ubuntu-ar
<EuzkoArima> dale
<unimix> Guille vive de su vocacion profesional, es decir vive de lo que le gusta y domina que es el diseño grafico
<unimix> asi que si digo que es uno de los que mas saben del tema no le pifio por muhco
<unimix> mucho
<unimix> el propuso encargarse personalmente de recultar, coordinar, evaluar y ser la interface con nosotros
<unimix> en todas las treas relacionadas con diseño grafico, sea electronico o impreso
<unimix> a cambio solo pide que lo consideremos sponsor ya que esta queriendo levantar un grupo
<unimix> de diseño grafico libre llamado graficalibre.org (solo posee mailing list por ahora y un banner en la web)
<EuzkoArima> que más se puede pedir ? me gusta la propuesta
<unimix> le dije que expondria esto ante Ustedes para saber que opinan y luego resolver
<ProfMatias> +1
<danielmato> si alguien que sabe y vive de eso, se quiere encargar de algo, me parece inobjetable, hay que ver en que lo podemos ayudar
<PabloRubianes> se necesita el logo cuanto antes
<unimix> creo que a nosotros nos resuelve integralmente el tem y a el le sirve para movilizar su proyecto grupal
<EduardoR> puede con lo del logo?
<EduardoR> o hacemos un concursito?
<EduardoR> no da el tiempo para mucho, no?
<unimix> danielmato, lo podemos ayudar ayudandonos a definir las caracteristicas de imagen que querramos tenga UbuCon LA
<PabloRubianes> se necesitaria para el 1/1 tener un logo
<danielmato> genial
<unimix> EduardoR, del concurso tambien se encargaria el
<ProfMatias> Si se hace un concurso deberia salir YA, para dentro de 10 dias deberia estar a mas tardar
<EduardoR> pues no hay mucho mas que el nombre
<PabloRubianes> ProfMatias, +1
<unimix> Guille conoce perfectamente bien las caracteristicas por extension de los elementos graficos de Ubuntu y Canonical
<EduardoR> yo tambien estuve en eso, tengo un socio que es el soporte del Centro de Diseño Idustrial que maneja todo en Software Libre
<EduardoR> es diseñador, sin tiempo para nada, lamentablemente
<unimix> y estuvo muy proximo a colaborar con el diseño grafico para todo lo que es U1 web
<unimix> EduardoR, posiblemente se conozcan, el mundo es mas chico de lo que parece
<EduardoR> ok, si, yo no propongo demasiado porque ahora lo veo poco
<EduardoR> pero aqui han hecho bastante de posters para FLISOL los ultimos años
<unimix> entonces, si les parece bien, mañana mismo le confirmo que est a bordo del proyecto
<PabloRubianes> +1
<EuzkoArima> +1
<ProfMatias> +1
<danielmato> +1
<magu42> +1
<unimix> sino, sera interesante leer sus objeciones y/o comentarios al respecto
<iznogud> +1
<EduardoR> yo puedo ayudar tambien estoy en el tema web
<EduardoR> pero un diseñador es mejor para coordinar eso
<unimix> tengan en cuenta que tenemos una tarea en comun que no es facil: Definir las caracteristicas de imagen de UbuConLA
<ProfMatias> a mi me parecia muy bueno lo del concurso por el logo, porque ademas es una forma de difusion para traer mas gente a las reuniones organizativas
<unimix> EduardoR, vos le metes mano a la plataforma y la decoras con lo del diseñador, menos laburo y mas concreto
<unimix> ProfMatias, el concurso se realizara pero estara a cargo de Guille, mientras nosotros avanzamos en otros temas
<EduardoR> ok
<ProfMatias> a genial!!!
<unimix> eso es lo bueno del procesamiento en paralelo real
<EduardoR> yo soy un criticón muy profesional :)
<PabloRubianes> certifico :P
<unimix> lo que quiero significar es que aun repartiendo tareas como esta de diseño grafico nos queda una bocha de laburo para hacer
<ProfMatias> Con respecto al lugar donde se va a desarrollar la Ubucon que se resolvio?
<unimix> EuzkoArima, alguna novedad de la U AUstral ?
<EuzkoArima> Zeta me dijo que había hablado con la gente de U.Austral
<EuzkoArima> y que en principio están de acuerdo, pero
<EuzkoArima> quieren una reunión personal con los organizadores
<EuzkoArima> Le dije que no había problema
<EuzkoArima> que unimix y yo podíamos ir a hablar
<unimix> tiene fecha esa reunion o tadavia no ?
<EuzkoArima> desde el lunes lo estoy consultando a ver cuando es esa reunión
<ProfMatias> a mi las autoridades del INSPT me dieron el ok, hay una limitacion por el espacio fisico del auditorio que entran hasta 120 personas, luego hay aulas disponibles, el viernes hasta las 19hs y el sabado no hay problemas
<EuzkoArima> aun no lo logré que le pusieran fecha, y eso que se supone que los de la univ. la querían esta semana
<unimix> estamos en el cono de sombra de fin de año y fin de año lectivo, asi que posiblemente para mediados de Dic podria ser factible, se me ocurre
<unimix> ProfMatias, buenisimo, igualmente estamos pensando en aprovechar cada ofrecimiento recibido con actividades a lo largo de todo el 2012
<unimix> asi que seguramente algo se llevara a cabo en el INSPT, sea UbuConLA, UbuntuDay o algo por el estilo
<unimix> Asi que contamos con ese lugar para desarrollar una actividad mas a la que se hizo este año ahi
<ProfMatias> barbaro
<unimix> una idea que surgio conversando con PabloRubianes fue que tenemos que organizar pequeñas cosas antes y despues de UbuConLA 2012
<unimix> para aprovechar la inercia y el entusiasmo que logramos
<unimix> y no dejar que el tema se enfrie
<danielmato> +1
<PabloRubianes> pensamos en empezar
<PabloRubianes> con un proyecto para crear manuales y ayuda
<PabloRubianes> offline
<EuzkoArima> acabo de cortar x telefono con zeta, me dice que ya tenemos el ok del responsable de facu de ingenieria (univ austral)
<EuzkoArima> que falta el ok de su superior a nivel univ.
<unimix> Great ! Cool ! Joya !
<EuzkoArima> y ese tipo se la pasa viajando
 * unimix se apuro
<EuzkoArima> por eso no nos dieron fecha de reunion
<PabloRubianes> cosa que es until para esta parte del mundo que no tiene buena conexion
<unimix> ok. en algun momento tendra que pasar por su casa a regar las plantas :)
<unimix> y ahi lo pescamos para la reunion
<EuzkoArima> jeje, si
<unimix> perdon PabloRubianes
<PabloRubianes> no pasa nada
<PabloRubianes> se entendio lo que dije?
<EuzkoArima> ademas me tiro un dato interesante, estan usando kubuntu en la univ.
<PabloRubianes> o voy otra vez?
<unimix> yo entendi porque lo hable con vos :antes :)
<danielmato> para mi es clarisimo PabloRubianes
<PabloRubianes> unimix, sino tamos al horno
<EuzkoArima> jeje, yo también xq unimix me había contado
<EuzkoArima> y me parece muy buena idea
<PabloRubianes> la idea era basarnos en un proyecto que ya existe
<danielmato> documentaciones + wikis?
<PabloRubianes> para usarlo como base, y crear los contenidos
<PabloRubianes> danielmato, pero instalados para verlos offline
<unimix> lo mas importante y dificil de este proyecto es generar y mantener los contenidos
<danielmato> una wiki offline?
<PabloRubianes> no es wiki
<danielmato> ah, ok
<unimix> son docs en XML que se visualizan con yelp
<PabloRubianes> eso mismo
<EduardoR> como el chm ?
<PabloRubianes> lo bueno que con un .deb o desde un ppa
<EduardoR> un html comprimido?
<danielmato> como la ayuda del LO
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, parecido
<PabloRubianes> lo bueno que con un .deb o desde un ppa damos ayuda a gente sin conexion
<unimix> URL del proyecto en LP https://launchpad.net/boucft
<PabloRubianes> ese es el proyecto en ingles
<unimix> el dev original le dijo a su amigote PabloRubianes que contemos con su apoyo
<PabloRubianes> que usariamos como base
<PabloRubianes> eso mismo
<unimix> el dev trabaja con beuno en U1
<unimix> por eso esta medio parado el desarrollo
<PabloRubianes> el empezo pidiendo permiso a autores de tutoriales en ubuntuforums
<PabloRubianes> por eso el nombre feo del proyecto
<PabloRubianes> Best Of Ubuntu Community Forum Tutorials
<PabloRubianes> nosotros hariamos los contenidos nosotros
<PabloRubianes> y es mas
<PabloRubianes> no se necesita nada de conocimiento
<EduardoR> y como se "abre" eso?
<PabloRubianes> alguien hace un odt
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, instalalo
<PabloRubianes> y el archivo se lo pasa a uno de nosotros
<unimix> no se olviden de instalar yelp antes !
<PabloRubianes> la idea es que todo el que quiera escribir pueda participar
<EduardoR> pero es un doc o un site de docs?
<unimix> me parece que hata podria servir para colgar en un solo lugar todo los tutos que polulan por ahi en distintas web/blogs
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, tiene indice
<EduardoR> tendre que verlo
<PabloRubianes> unimix, el yelp esta instalado
<PabloRubianes> en unity es "ayuda"
<unimix> ok, entonces nadie se va a olvidar :)
<unimix> y en KDE ?
<PabloRubianes> a los que no sabian les parece una buena idea?
<PabloRubianes> kde es algo muy lindo que nunca entendi
<unimix> si (yo no se nada)
<PabloRubianes> pero tiene que tener un visor de ayuda
<EduardoR> soy un criticón profesional, primero lo tengo que ver
<unimix> hay que probarlo en distintos entornos de escritorio
<EduardoR> claro, hasta en mint :P
<EduardoR> es Byobu ?
<unimix> sugiero que los instalen y pruebn/usen para poder comentar y en la proxima definimos si le metemos gas o vamos por otro lado
<PabloRubianes> https://launchpad.net/boucft
<PabloRubianes> unimix, vos lo instalaste al final?
<EduardoR> en natty  hay eso!
<unimix> Emmmm ... no a pesar que lo tenia como homework para hoy :P
<EduardoR> es un administrador de ventanas
<EduardoR> y tmux
<EduardoR> peor nombre no existe
<PabloRubianes> tenes que instalarlo al boucft
<PabloRubianes> por ppa no esta en el repo
<EduardoR> en que distro?
<PabloRubianes> mira el link de launchpad
<unimix> en la que tengas a mano
<EduardoR> le erré perdon
<PabloRubianes> bueno voy a ver si como algo.... saludos por si tardo mucho....
<unimix> yo tengo para probarlo en KDE, en Gnome 2, Gnome 3 y OpenBox
<EuzkoArima> ok, para la proxima opino habiéndolo probado
<unimix> bueno gente, creo que por hoy fue suficiente y avanzamos un poquito mas
<EuzkoArima> pregunta, jueves que viene en ubuntu-uy ?
<unimix> asi que les agradezco su presencia y el jueves que viene, si no hay algo que lo impida, nos vemos con mas novedades en #ubuntu.uy con la conduccion infaltable de PabloRubianes
<ProfMatias> Salu2
<EuzkoArima> ok
<unimix> cualquier cosa nos contactamos durante la semana
<EduardoR> genial
<unimix> gracias a todos y excelente fin de semana tengan
<EduardoR> :)
<danielmato> fantastico
<danielmato> buen fin de semana
<unimix> de Luce
<magu42> :)
<unimix> fantastico de Luxe
<EduardoR> y no se olviden del dia internacional de datos abiertos 3 dic
<unimix> si lo ven por ahi a razor, diganle que no vuelva :)
<EduardoR> y el Hackatlon en desarrollandoamerica.com #dal
<danielmato> dificil que vuelva... despues del patadon que le pegaste...
<danielmato> saludos
<unimix> este fue el segundo y no hay dos sin tres :)
<unimix> o/
<rafael> hola
<rafael> hola
<rafael> necesito ayuda
#ubuntu-ar 2011-12-03
<Naudy> buenas noches a todos
<usemoslinux> buenas gente
<usemoslinux> les hago una consulta
<usemoslinux> como me entero de los eventos relacionados con ubuntu en Argentina??
<usemoslinux> el loco team funciona medio mal me parece, no?
<karlhutt> hola!
<karlhutt> alguien ahi?
<karlhutt> gente.. necesito ayuda!
<karlhutt> alguien¡
<karlhutt> ???
<karlhutt> y???
<karlhutt> para que tanta cosa si nadie quiere ayudar??
<karlhutt> necesito ayuda!
<karlhutt> en serio!
#ubuntu-ar 2011-12-04
<MarioMey> Hola gente.
<MarioMey> Necesito arrancar una aplicación full-screen, pero que, de una, se ejecute en el 2º monitor, o sea, el proyector.
<MarioMey> Cuando lo intento, se ejecuta en el principal... y no me sirve.
<MarioMey> Gente, cerré sin querer la ventana.
<MarioMey> ¿Alguien me tiró una data?
<MarioMey> Lo pregunto de nuevo... ¿cómo hago para ejecutar una aplicación full-screen en el segundo monitor (proyector)? Siempre se me ejecuta en el principal, el de la notebook.
<omar> hola a todos
<omar> consulta: alguien me podría indicar qué aplicación me serviría para extraer sonido de un dvd?
<omar> he probado varias cosas y seguido un sin número de tutoriales y no me da resultado
<Egumi> hola buenas tardes.. necesito ayuda con algo que me parecio ayer despues de rezliar una descanrga..
<Egumi> me aparecio un mensaje de eerror cada ves que quiero ingresar al cento de sorfware
<gbase> hi, I would like to change my textmode font, but I don't know how, I would really apreciate if someone can help me
<debsan> we don't know english
<debsan> gbase, join #ubuntu
<gbase> como puedo cambiar  de font tamanio
<gbase> para textmode/tty
<gbase> puede ayudarme por favor?
<debsan> gbase, http://fixunix.com/ubuntu/333049-change-font-size-tty.html
<gbase> debsan muchas gracias
#ubuntu-ar 2012-11-26
<MIGUEL> Hola a todos. Hoy un usuario nuevo que desea instalar ubuntu. La cuestion es que tengo dos particiones en e3l disco. 1° partici{on la formatee y en el 2° tengo unos archivivos, pues bien si instalo este S.O. se me3 borran los archivos??
<viperhoot> MIGUEL: si instalas en la primera (la formateada) pues no le pasa nada a la otra partición (donde están tus archivos)
<MIGUEL> viperhoot...gracias por contestar
<MIGUEL> me sale dos opciones:
<MIGUEL> instalarlo junto a los otros, eligiendo entre ellos en cada inicio (pero no tengo otros SO)
<MIGUEL> Y, utilizar todo el disco. En esta opcion abajo sale esto: SCSI1 (0,0,0) (sds) - (y la capacidad del disco rigido)
<MIGUEL> no se cual elegir
<viperhoot> MIGUEL: dame un segundo
<viperhoot> MIGUEL: debajo de todas tienes una opción adicional cierto ?
<MIGUEL> dice: especificar particiones manualmente
<viperhoot> dale ahi
<viperhoot> te saldrá la lista de todas tus particiones
<viperhoot> lo que tienes que hacer ahora es escoger la partición en la que quieres instalar ubuntu (la que NO tiene tus archivos personales)
<viperhoot> y seleccionar Nuevo
<viperhoot> y revisar las opciones
<viperhoot> como por ejemplo el tipo de partición (ext4) de preferencia
<viperhoot> el punto de montaje , la raíz ---->  /
<viperhoot> y seguir con las demás opciónes
<viperhoot> MIGUEL: te recomiendo leer algún tutorial antes, sólo por si acaso
<viperhoot> estos dos enlaces te pueden servir: http://emslinux.com/como-instalar-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin-paso-a-paso/
<viperhoot> http://emslinux.com/particiones-en-linux-usando-ubuntu/
<MIGUEL> gracias, lo hare
<viperhoot> suerte ;)
#ubuntu-ar 2012-11-27
<carlos> hola
<carlitosferra> como se usa esto
#ubuntu-ar 2012-11-30
<cdv86> hola
<cdv86> queria hacer una pragunta
<barbados> hola, necesito ayuda con unbuntu
<barbados> me voy a pasar de winwos 7 a ubuntu en ni notebook, queria saber que es mas fluido si ubuntu normal o lts
#ubuntu-ar 2012-12-01
<invitado_web> hola , alguien tiene unos minutos para darme una mano ?
<invitado_web> tengo una toshiba qosmio x505 y quiero instalar ubuntu 12.10
<invitado_web> pero cuando inicia el live cd . la pantalla se ve de todos colores despues de que aparece el
<invitado_web> logo de ubuntu
<invitado_web> y termina de cargar
<invitado_web> sera la imagen que baje , o problemas con la placa?
<cdv86> hola
<cdv86> queria hacerles una consulta
#ubuntu-ar 2012-12-02
<xxxmr> buenas
<xxxmr> msg NickServ REGISTER
<xxxmr> NickServ REGISTER tupassword email@falso.com
#ubuntu-ar 2013-11-28
<invitado_web> hola
<invitado_web> alguien me puede ayudar¿
<Ipfred> hola amigos
<Ipfred> consulta
<Ipfred> acabo de instalar U. server 12.04
<Ipfred> me sestoy iniciando en esto del soft libre :D
<Ipfred> como todo esta en modo consola
<Ipfred> le instale xinit
<Ipfred> aunq no hay mucha direfencia
<Ipfred> pero la terminal q aparece
<Ipfred> ocupa la cuarta parte de mi pantalla
<Ipfred> como le hago para q ocupe todo
<Ipfred> ???
#ubuntu-ar 2013-11-30
<Tasab> السﻻم عليكم ورحمة الله
<Tasab> hello
#ubuntu-ar 2014-11-28
<superware> can someone please help me translate something to Arabic? http://pastebin.com/zefMY1Wr
<beuno> superware, this is -ar for Argentina
<superware> sorry! accidently I also want to translate this to Spanish too :)
<superware> (website)
<beuno> superware, I don't think the ubuntu community is the right place to get free translations for commercial websites
<superware> it's not commerial at all
<superware> http://tinyurl.com/m9e6jkc
<beuno> superware, it also has nothing to do with Ubuntu
<superware> you're right about that
#ubuntu-ar 2015-11-25
<EtherNet> coo anda la gente?
<EtherNet> como
#ubuntu-ar 2015-11-27
<LikeVinyl> Canal #birras en irc.freenode.org ★ GNU Offtopic + idle hands ★ Libertad, Igualdad y Fraternidad ^_^ ♬ http:/​/​radio.​nashgul.​com.​es:8000/birras ★
<LikeVinyl> :P
<LikeVinyl> qué pasó acá viejo
<LikeVinyl> se fueron todos a arch
<LikeVinyl> o qué
<LikeVinyl> ^_^
<zeroadrenaline> veo que soy el único de guardia hoy... :S
#ubuntu-ar 2016-12-02
<dkbas> Hola gente
<dkbas> Alguien?
#ubuntu-ar 2019-11-26
<jp46> HOls
<jp46> Hola
<jp46> :-D
<jp46> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF por que estan todos dormidos
